# periodic slugishness in gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1/2

## DaggyStyle

it comes and goes... have no idea why, here is the .config: http://pastebin.com/m53730d0c

memory usage is at 25%, no swap usage, cpu usage is around 70%-100%, I run boinc all the time but in previous versions I didn't had this problem.

on the bright side, I can use my touchpad again the sluggishness has disappered from there

----------

## DaggyStyle

sluggishness is happens with vanilla-sources-2.6.30.1

----------

## diskmuncher

I can confirm this one on my system as well. sudo can sometimes take 10-15 seconds between first invocation and execution. Subsequent invocations are faster, but still much slower than 2.6.27.  And it's not just "privilege authorization" commands...although running commands from root does *seem* to be faster.  I recompiled my kernel without the new (apparently default) experimental CPU scheduling support and it does seem to be faster.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *diskmuncher wrote:*   

> I can confirm this one on my system as well. sudo can sometimes take 10-15 seconds between first invocation and execution. Subsequent invocations are faster, but still much slower than 2.6.27.  And it's not just "privilege authorization" commands...although running commands from root does *seem* to be faster.  I recompiled my kernel without the new (apparently default) experimental CPU scheduling support and it does seem to be faster.

 

it took me an hour to copy 1.6 gigs from my hd to a usb... all hd operations seems to be extremely slow, what fs do you use? for the time being, I moved back to 2.6.29

----------

## diskmuncher

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *diskmuncher wrote:*   I can confirm this one on my system as well. sudo can sometimes take 10-15 seconds between first invocation and execution. Subsequent invocations are faster, but still much slower than 2.6.27.  And it's not just "privilege authorization" commands...although running commands from root does *seem* to be faster.  I recompiled my kernel without the new (apparently default) experimental CPU scheduling support and it does seem to be faster. 
> 
> it took me an hour to copy 1.6 gigs from my hd to a usb... all hd operations seems to be extremely slow, what fs do you use? for the time being, I moved back to 2.6.29

 

I use ext3 for /boot and xfs for /.  I have made and remade several 2.6.30 kernels with different priority scheduling options, with little change.  Many commands I use should not invoke "any" disk access (4G RAM, 64 bit kernel, running small games like tali), yet still appear to hang for several seconds before running.  No used swap (~9G configured), 600K cache, load avg 0.17, 90% idle.

----------

## DaggyStyle

the question is, what can be done?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> the question is, what can be done?

 

Write a bug report, or look one up. Look at the Gentoo bugzilla or kernel.org bugzilla. I'm running .30 kernels on three out of four systems without issue. The .30 kernels still don't work well with Intel GPU's, which stops it from being stable with this machine.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   the question is, what can be done? 
> 
> Write a bug report, or look one up. Look at the Gentoo bugzilla or kernel.org bugzilla. I'm running .30 kernels on three out of four systems without issue. The .30 kernels still don't work well with Intel GPU's, which stops it from being stable with this machine.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

what's you full specs?

----------

## krinn

Works like a charm here, but a stock 2.6.30, might be more related to gentoo this time :

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 22 Jun 2009 23:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/mnt/faramir/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks fixpackages noclean nodoc parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr/  http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/ http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://faramir/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amarok audacious avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbase dbus divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds embedded emboss encode esd evo exif fam fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif glitz gmedia gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv imap ipod ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lame ldap libcaca libnotify live lm_sensors logrotate lzo mad maildir matroska mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mjpeg mng modplug moznomail moznoxft mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn mudflap musepack ncurses network nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl sdl-image sensord session skins slang smp spell spl ssl startup-notification stream subtitles svg sysfs tcpd tga theora threads thunderbird tiff timidity truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vlm vorbis webkit win32codecs wma wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Works like a charm here, but a stock 2.6.30, might be more related to gentoo this time :
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30 i686)
> 
> ...

 

assuming that by saying stock, you mean vanilla sources? if so, notice that I've encountered the same issue (less annoying though) in the vanilla sources too.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

```
pappy-lap ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

08:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

pappy-lap ~ # 

```

```
pappy-lap ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.29-zen2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-zen2-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_M_CPU_440_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.12

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 09 Jul 2009 05:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.12

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/mnt/auto/storage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.130/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa ao audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dlloader dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds encode fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp glib gpm gsl gtk hal iconv isdnlog jack jpeg kde ladspa lame ldap libsamplerate mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly objc ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang slp sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg swat sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vidix vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xine xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

This is all the info on this machine.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

maybe it is 64 bit related, are any of the three run 64 bit os

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I have one 64 bit running 2.6.30-zen1. It has been running that since it came out, without one problem. Of course, it has an nvidia card instead. It was full Intel until I got tired of continuously messing with X to get it right, only to have an update come along and mess things up. That doesn't happen with nvidia. Yay! Here are the specs on that machine...:

```
core-too ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT86C100A [Rhine] (rev 06)

01:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1)
```

```
core-too ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-zen1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-zen1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 09 Jul 2009 05:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/mnt/seeds/storage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups dbus dlloader dri drm dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode fam ffmpeg fftw filter flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glib gpm gsl gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde kdgraphics ladspa lame ldap libsamplerate libwww live lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly objc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdcre pdf pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang slp sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg swat sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 vhosts vorbis wxwindows x264 xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ice1712" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

BB!

P

----------

## DaggyStyle

any one with ati card?

----------

